# Gamma knife



## rholt (Jul 30, 2008)

What are the codes for billing gamma knife? I found one source that lists 77371 - 73, 77402 - 16, 77435, 77520 - 25, G0251, G0173, G0339 and G0340 but am not sure it's current.


----------

